# Blue Ridge Centuries



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Keep us posted on any plans for century rides you plan to attend this year that are in or around the Blue Ridge Area.

I have a passcode for Mitchell and hope to get a ticket.

http://www.freewheelers.info/assault.html

However I most likely will just do Marrion. I wimped out last year because of the weather.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*I'm in for Mitchell*

Lifelover,

I've got a Passcode as well. I plan to do Mitchell in May.

I saw Hokie's request for centuries in September/October and immediately thought of Bridge. I'll post the link here. This would be quite the challenge for them and the scenery is gorgeous. Besides, you can only ride to the top of Grandfather Mountain once a year.....

Bridge to Bridge 

Greg


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Mitchell Tickets are all gone!

I registered at about 4:13 and I was # 614. I register for a fried right after that and he was # 74?.

They went quick.

Marrion tickets are still available. 

There is a fair chance that will only be going to Marrion. If that is the case and none of my local friends need the Mitchell ticket I will offer it up here.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*Email me if your friend opts out of Mitchell*

Lifelover,

I got #237 as soon as they opened the gate. A pal of mine who's somewhat low-key waited until 6:30 to sign on and was surprised to learn all the tickets were GONE. He's been training and would be happy to purchase the ticket from you.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Mitchell*

I am #571 for Mt Mitchell. I'll say hi if I see your numbers.

Also doing Mountains of Misery (in VA) a week later, and Blood Sweat and Gears in June. Bridge to Bridge and Six Gap for the fall.


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

*That's quite a schedule!*



spin150 said:


> I am #571 for Mt Mitchell. I'll say hi if I see your numbers.
> 
> Also doing Mountains of Misery (in VA) a week later, and Blood Sweat and Gears in June. Bridge to Bridge and Six Gap for the fall.


MoM the weekend after Mitchell will wear out your legs. A buddy of mine finished in the top 20 at Mitchell last year and then bonked horribly at MoM. He also developed patellar tendonitis after MoM and took a long time to recover. Be careful not to push too much.

G


----------

